# 14 Week Old Malice and Sinister (pic heavy)



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice













































Sinister :wub:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

They are so cute and I LOVE their names! Its amazing how they are "posing" exactly alike in most of the pics!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Almost mirror images. They are stunning.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great pics. Love the look-a-like shots. How did you get them to both look up in the air?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Mini Me!!!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sadie2010 said:


> Great pics. Love the look-a-like shots. How did you get them to both look up in the air?


A stick! :laugh:

Thank you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOooooooo Me Likey!!!! So so pretty :wub:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very cute lauren


----------



## Lisaville (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the names of your pets. These are such great pics. Love the long tongue shots.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Friends, Romans and countrypups, lend me your EARS.

Great pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

They look so awesome together!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

Love the names! You should name your next pup Riot!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and adorable!  VERY CUTE PICTURES! 
Are they related?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovely! They are soooooo gorgeous together!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

those are great pictures!!!! where's the ones with the cool tags?? lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Touie said:


> They are both gorgeous and adorable!  VERY CUTE PICTURES!
> Are they related?


Thank you!

No they are not related. The male is a mix of American/West German showlines and the female is Czech/West German working lines.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> those are great pictures!!!! where's the ones with the cool tags?? lol


Sorry. I only collar him when we are out in public. 

I will take a picture of his new collar with his new tag and post it in a couple of minutes for you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Your dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the comments!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Sorry. I only collar him when we are out in public.
> 
> I will take a picture of his new collar with his new tag and post it in a couple of minutes for you.


 :laugh:


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> A stick! :laugh:
> 
> Thank you!


LOL. They are a precious pair. Loved these pictures. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cute! I love that they match


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great set of photos! They look so great together, very impressive pair. I'm so happy for you


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Lauren, You took some awesome pictures of Sinister and Malice!! Now when ever you like you are welcome to bring your camera out and take a few photo's of Malice's brother Coal and her sister Cynder


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> Lauren, You took some awesome pictures of Sinister and Malice!! Now when ever you like you are welcome to bring your camera out and take a few photo's of Malice's brother Coal and her sister Cynder


That's a good idea! We will have to get them together before it snows.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> That's a good idea! We will have to get them together before it snows.


Or before we move in the next couple of months.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No they are not related. The male is a mix of American/West German showlines and the female is Czech/West German working lines.


Your Welcome! 

Wow, if I were to meet them I would swear they are related. Do you find they have different personalities coming from the different lines? 
( I find I can always tell when I see a German Shepherd from the same bloodlines as my Touie  )

Have fun with your puppy-dogs!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL Sinister has his own mini-me! 

I LOVE the second pic of Malice. Looks like she's smiling. Haha.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Touie said:


> Your Welcome!
> 
> Wow, if I were to meet them I would swear they are related. Do you find they have different personalities coming from the different lines?
> ( I find I can always tell when I see a German Shepherd from the same bloodlines as my Touie  )
> ...


Well, these 2 are my first and second GSD. 

I got both of them at 11 weeks old. 

My male as a puppy was very friendly, very laid back and calm, didn't destroy his toys, took lots of naps, was very easy to train, was potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old, didn't have alot of energy, took him a little while to tackle staircases and he stuck to me like glue.

My female puppy is very friendly, can be calm in the house but has some wild moments, destroys all of her toys, doesn't like to nap, is a little more difficult to train, is 14 weeks old and still has potty accidents, has alot of energy, tackled stairs the day I brought her home, she's more independent, curious and confident.

Both were/are awesome as puppies. :wub:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Dainerra said:


> Mini Me!!!!


My thoughts exactly.. gorgeous!!!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My female puppy is very friendly, can be calm in the house but has some wild moments, destroys all of her toys, doesn't like to nap, is a little more difficult to train, is 14 weeks old and still has potty accidents, has alot of energy, tackled stairs the day I brought her home, she's more independent, curious and confident.
> 
> Both were/are awesome as puppies. :wub:


Sounds like Malice is going to take after her name!!! Got to watch out for what you name them...lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of two beautiful dogs!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting that...I love the way their expressions and stances are so similar.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Lauren here are Malice's brother Coal and her sister Cynder


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cute baby.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> Lauren here are Malice's brother Coal and her sister Cynder
> 
> View attachment 11831


LOVE them! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

mjbgsd said:


> Cute baby.


Thank you!


----------

